
Ask HN: ZSH Config for Root Account - fctorial
I want to avoid using something like oh-my-zsh for my root account. Does anyone have a minimal, easy to review zsh config that makes occasional root tasks easy that I can attach to the root account?
======
bradwood
I'd be cautious of changing root's shell or messing with its config. I once
changed a root shell and then found I couldn't get in to fix a problem when my
/usr or /var partition broke. I needed a statically linked shell binary in
/sbin which is how it was initially set up, for good reason.

After that, I never messed with root's shell again.

Furthermore I actually like it to be uncomfortable at the # prompt. Having all
of $'s creature comforts strikes me as a little dangerous.

I suggest you leave good enough alone.

~~~
lgeorget
That's also my advice. Maybe use sudo for specific and regular root tasks if
you like the comfort of your own shell but avoid changing root's shell.

~~~
thepapanoob
what ive been doing is simply sudo su - root -c "/bin/zsh"

whenever i need to do quite alot with root

